# Update:91 w/short in fuse box



## ToolMonkey98 (Mar 16, 2008)

ok, so i ask my mechanic on how to find a short. he tells me to get a circuit breaker (manual reset kind) so then i can unplug different things to see what doesn't blow the fuse, and there would be my short. ok, so i couldn't find the manual reset kind, so i get the little silver kind that auto resets. fine. so i hook up the battery, and insert this circuit breaker, it makes a hum, then clicks. ok, so it tripped. then i see all this smoke coming out of this little green box, (under the dash, about where your left knee would be) it's tag says "CONT ASSY- SHIFT LOCK" then all the nissan numbers. and some wires plugged into the bottom. Which, btw, one of them is the same wire that goes into the fuse slot that blows with the key on or off.

ok. my questions are....can these things just get a short in them , or can some repairs cause a short? is this a dealer part? and, if i had smoke, did i fry it? now i'm kinda scared to try to reinstall it....any ideas, or advice, i'll appreciate!


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

My shift lock actually jammed up and locked it indefinitely, i had to remove it so i could drive it. I would just remove it, in my opinion.


----------

